
Ask HN: How Do Keep Track of the “Difficult Problems You've Solved” at Work? - 10xRich
A common interview question is a variation of<p>&quot;Tell me about a situation where you had to solve a difficult problem.&quot;<p>Do you all keep track of the difficult problems&#x2F;projects you&#x27;ve worked on at work? How? Do you write them down? Do you just remember them when necessary?
======
ThrowawayR2
"Difficult problems" tend to be the ones that you need a few stiff drinks to
forget whenever they come up. There should be no difficulty remembering them.

That being said, what I'd do if I were in your shoes is create 2 copies of
your resume: a copy for handing out and another copy annotated with notes for
each job you list about what you'd want to highlight during an interview.
Every time your current employer has a performance review, update both since
that's when you'll be focused on your important accomplishments over the past
review period.

~~~
10xRich
Thanks, that's a good idea.

I think my difficulty remembering the "difficult problems" stems from the
problem seeming difficult, but after many flow states and eurekas, I end up
with an accomplished task. Then it's on to the next task/feature/product etc.

I can articulate the problem but I can't articulate the eurekas and how I
dealt with problem well

